
No, Scott Alexander, the focus on men’s assaults isn't “a hit job” on men - diamonddancer
http://obsessionwithregression.blogspot.com/2017/12/no-scott-alexander-focus-on-powerful.html
======
sharemywin
All old white men are not rich and powerful. That's a stereotype. To conclude
that an old white male is powerful or rich or should be is an insulting
stereotype.

Don't worry when your supposed representatives start looking like you but
still sell you out for rich, powerful interests just the same as my have
you'll start to understand.

